# dann sag ich auch mal morgen! ;)



## buRn (23 Mai 2007)

hi Leute, 

Ich bin aus Wien, und nicht mehr ganz neu hier.
Hab mich schon vor längerer Zeit mal angemeldet, aber das Forum aus irgendeinem Grund wieder vergessen (ich weiss, ich sollte dafür ausgepeitscht werden) 
Hab mich aber Gott sein Dank daran erinnert (ist erst einige Wochen her) und finds echt Klasse
(Riesenlob an die Admins und Mods hier)
Aber jetzt habt ihr mich und ich schau fast täglich vorbei, weil ihr einfach klasse seid

Greez, Stefan


----------



## AMUN (23 Mai 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

so schnell peitschen wir niemanden aus auch dich nicht… aber tolle idee  

Vielen dank für das lob an das Team das in der tat sein bestes gibt um das Forum für euch so interessant wie möglich zu gestalten 

Also viel spaß bei uns und die Seite nicht wider vergessen 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## Muli (23 Mai 2007)

Auch ich möchte dich hier herzlich Willkommen heissen und schön, dass du die Arbeit der einigen hier würdigst, die sich für dieses Board einsetzen, es verwalten und natürlich auch mit neuen Inhalten füllen.

Weiter so und lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (23 Mai 2007)

dann herzlich willkommen auch wenn du nicht mehr ganz neu hier bist und weiter viel spass


----------

